# NEWBIE HERE! I have 86 quantum syncro parts i need to get rid of



## yayforlowtruck (Feb 14, 2011)

OKAY, this is my first post... I've had these sitting around for a while now. They could all use a GOOD cleaning...but ive been in the process to clean them up. PM me with your number or email and I can send you pictures of what you want

ALL these parts came off a 1986 Quantum Syncro Wagon


1 - Drivers side taillight

1 - Passenger side headlight assembly with side marker

1 - Passengers side fender (black)

5 - Body molding pieces.. decent shape (if you need specific ones let me know)

1 - Complete roof rack ( 2 side rails, 5 cross rails)

2 - dash vents (for center I believe)

1 - Seat belt cover ( for up on top)

1 - Hella Interior light (dome light)

3 - Interior door handle trim pieces (black)

2 - Interior roof handles (blac)

1 - Hazzard Switch

1 - Head light switch w/dimmer

1- front facia for AC Control

4 -AC knobs/switches

2 - Arm rests off doors (black)

1 - Complete glove box (Black)

10 - Misc interior trim pieces

1 - Dashboard (black) good shape. No visible cracks

1 - Passengers Front window

2 - Rear Quarter windows out of the wagon

1 - Hood (gold) Has a dent up front 



I think I have some more parts floating around but haven't found them yet.. I think I have the Radiator Cardboard pieces somewhere and I believe I have a grill or 2.. I had bought the WHOLE Synco for a timing belt cover for my GL5.. So when it came down and had a day to get rid of it I took as much as I possibly could before it went to junk yard. 

BUT MAKE ME AN OFFER FOR ANY / ALL THE PARTS I want them gone!!!


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

Bump for stripping some parts before sending it to the crusher. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

PM sent, interested in the roof rack with the cross rails, and drivers side tail light.


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

*Driver Side Windowmotor?*

Do you have a working driver side window regulator?? mine has stopped working.


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

I am interested in the cardboard pieces for the radiator. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Interested in grills and headlight assembly...how much on those?


----------



## Wereweazle (Oct 8, 2008)

How much for the dash and taillight assembly, and can I get pics of both? I think I saw your ad on the Samba. At least I think it was your ad as the parts are almost identical.


----------

